# Nominate your MOST ANTICIPATED RPG of 2021



## Aaron L (Dec 8, 2020)

I would absolutely *adore *a good _Dune _RPG.


----------



## TwoSix (Dec 8, 2020)

Worlds without Number - Sine Nomine Publishing  









						Worlds Without Number
					

A sandbox fantasy role-playing game packed with world-building tools and GM helps, compatible with Stars Without Number.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




The Kickstarter is finished, the hardcover books and PDFs will be freely available in the back half of 2021.


----------



## Charles Dunwoody (Dec 8, 2020)

Lords of the Middle Sea by Chaosium. Chaosium Announces Lords of the Middle Sea Roleplaying Game is in development
The One Ring 2nd Edition by Free League. The One Ring/Adventures in Middle-earth License Goes to Free League


----------



## RandmAxe (Dec 8, 2020)

I, Jason McCracken, nominate 
*Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall*
*by Game and a Curry*


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Modiphius just announced taking Dune Adventures in The Imperium pre-orders this Thursday so does that make Dune still a 2020 RPG or pushed into 2021?


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Cubicle7 also has pre-orders for Age of Sigmar Soulbound up on the web store.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Several friends already received their Cortex Prime books and even Cyberpunk


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Achtung Cthulhu 2d20 
by Modiphius Entertainment


----------



## Umbran (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Several friends already received their Cortex Prime books and even Cyberpunk




Stuff received as kickstarter rewards don't count.  This is release _to the general public_.  I can't order a Cortex Prime book yet.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2020)

10 posts, 2 valid nominations!


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Iron Kingdoms Requim D&D5e
by Privateer Press.


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 8, 2020)

Umbran said:


> Stuff received as kickstarter rewards don't count.  This is release _to the general public_.  I can't order a Cortex Prime book yet.



I bought a copy from Noble Knight Games over two weeks ago.


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> *Iron Kingdoms Requim for D&D5e*
> by Privateer Press.



If you don't put a link, all the nominations are invalid.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Stargate RPG (D&D5e)
by Wyvern Gaming


----------



## Umbran (Dec 8, 2020)

Nikosandros said:


> I bought a copy from Noble Knight Games over two weeks ago.




The kickstarter has a "for retailers" reward level, where they could get a few copies of the book.  

Stronger argument for your point is that it is available in pdf and as a web offering.


----------



## Corone (Dec 8, 2020)

I'll nominate Dune again - as it will be out in retail in physical form in 2021 if I have to hand write and deliver every copy myself! 








						Dune Roleplaying Game
					

The Dune: Adventures in the Imperium roleplaying game takes you into a far future where fear is the mind killer so be sure to keep your wits about you. The Imperium is a place of deadly duels, feudal politics and mysterious abilities in a universe where a blade can change the fortunes of millions.




					www.modiphius.net
				




I'd also like to nominate my current kickstarter if thats allowed - Opera House
Which will be out early Q1 2021 (January if all goes well)
I don't expect to win, but its always nice to be nominated 








						Opera House
					

A tabletop Roleplaying game and theatre sourcebook set in the surreal Royal Grand Opera House




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Looking down the list of kickstarters I've backed that I've not seen appear yet too I'd add:
(I imagine these will all release in 2021 as they funded this year)

The Dee Sanction from All Rolled Up








						The Dee Sanction: Elizabethan Agents of the Supernatural
					

A standalone tabletop role-playing game of traitors seeking absolution through investigation and magic in the age of Doctor John Dee.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Twilight 2000 from Free League (because everything they do is excellent)








						Twilight: 2000 – Roleplaying in the WWIII That Never Was
					

A classic tabletop RPG returns in a new retro-apocalyptic edition, from the makers of the ALIEN RPG and Forbidden Lands.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Beowulf from Handiwork games (in case it doesn't' squeeze into the last days of 2020








						BEOWULF: Age of Heroes
					

A mythic setting for one GM and one player using 5th Edition.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Pasion de las Pasiones from Magpie games (which I'm really hoping will appear next year)








						Pasión de las Pasiones
					

A tabletop role-playing game of deception, desire, and passion.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Altered Carbon from Hunter's Entertainment (which I think is going out to backers soon so should hit retail in early 2021)








						Altered Carbon: The Role Playing Game
					

Official tabletop RPG based on the hit neo-noir cyberpunk Netflix series and award-winning novel of the same name.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




and last but not least - Haunted West by Chris Spivey (rightly famed for Harlem Unbound)








						Haunted West, a Historical Weird West RPG Corebook
					

Amplifying the Voices of the Forgotten People of the Old West




					www.kickstarter.com
				




Plus, of course, everything that got nominated last year but didn't make it out this year because damn there were some amazing games we didn't quite get yet.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Hellboy RPG (D&D5e) 
by Mantic Games


----------



## Umbran (Dec 8, 2020)

Morrus said:


> 10 posts, 2 valid nominations!




Yeah, well, perhaps "valid nomination" needed a bit more clarity on it, and the back and forth on what's valid would not be needed.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Corone are you allowed to nominate an RPG on which you worked ?

If not I will help nominate Dune if its pre-orders do not disqualify it.

Dune Adventures in the Imperium (2d20)
by Modiphius Entertainment


----------



## Marc_C (Dec 8, 2020)

I must be jaded. I did not anticipate any of the RPGs on your 2020 list. Never played Cyberpunk. Not a fan of Dune. Nothing comes to mind to nominate. *Edit: *after reading this thread and a bit of research: Twilight 2000.


In 2019 I real wanted The Expanse.
In 2018 Forbidden Lands was my choice.
In 2017 Coriolis. Just WOW!
In 2016 nothing.
In 2015 Fantasy AGE. (which I ended up buying in 2019).
In 2014 Numenera. A great game I didn't play enough.


----------



## Corone (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Corone are you allowed to nominate an RPG on which you worked ?
> 
> If not I will help nominate Dune it its pre-orders do not disqualify it.
> 
> ...




Thankyou. Much appreciated in that case


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 8, 2020)

Charles Dunwoody said:


> The One Ring 2nd Edition by Free League.



Adventures in Middle-Earth by Free League ...


----------



## John R Davis (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Cubicle7 also has pre-orders for Age of Sigmar Soulbound up on the web store.



That's out and in people's sweaty paws already!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 8, 2020)

Umbran said:


> Yeah, well, perhaps "valid nomination" needed a bit more clarity on it, and the back and forth on what's valid would not be needed.



It’s the lack of links. I think the instructions are clear enough there. 



Corone said:


> I'll nominate Dune again - as it will be out in retail in physical form in 2021 if I have to hand write and deliver every copy myself!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You can’t nominate your own game!


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Wrathamon said:


> Adventures in Middle-Earth by Free League ...



You need to qualify if second edition. Because I purchased all the ones published during Cubicle7 end-of-license sale.

The interview on ENWorld implies Free League continues with the D&D5e AiME so not a new edition.









						Tales from the Loop, Middle-earth, and Free League Interview with Tomas Härenstam
					

Tales from the Loop is streaming now on Amazon Prime and, to take advantage of the spotlight, Free League Publishing is launching new products. In addition, their Free League Workshop is growing, and they’re taking over the Middle-earth tabletop roleplaying game license. Free League CEO, Thomas...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 8, 2020)

LEGENDS OF GRAYSKULL: Masters of the Universe RPG by Fandom


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> You need to qualify if second edition. Because I purchased all the ones published during Cubicle7 end-of-license sale.
> 
> The interview on ENWorld implies Free League continues with the D&D5e AiME so not a new edition.
> 
> ...



Depends on if they are updating it to a 2nd edition as well. Not sure. I guess it doesnt count?


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Wrathamon said:


> LEGENDS OF GRAYSKULL: Masters of the Universe RPG by Fandom



Put the link or this is an invalid nomination. 









						Cortex Tabletop Roleplaying Game | Fandom Tabletop
					

Cortex is a multi-genre, modular, session-centered tabletop roleplaying game system. Build your own custom tabletop RPG game with Cortex.




					www.legendsofgrayskull.com
				



by Fandom


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 8, 2020)

Jackals: Bronze Age Fantasy Roleplaying by Osprey

Blog - Osprey Games to publish Jackals: Bronze Age Fantasy Roleplaying - Osprey Publishing


----------



## Wrathamon (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Put the link or this is an invalid nomination.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did put the link in. It's in the name. Does it have to be in a different format?


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 8, 2020)

Wrathamon said:


> I did put the link in. Its in the name. Does it have to be in a different format?



Sorry.I see you fixed it after my quote. Ignore my comment. Thanks


----------



## Bertjammin (Dec 8, 2020)

Fading Suns : Pax Alexius (Fading Suns 4th edition) - Ulisses Spielle International.
It was nominated last year but, like Dune, schedules slip.
I have followed FS since 1st edition and I am _really_ looking forward to this one.






						Fading Suns - Ulisses Spiele
					






					www.ulisses-us.com


----------



## Nikosandros (Dec 8, 2020)

Umbran said:


> The kickstarter has a "for retailers" reward level, where they could get a few copies of the book.
> 
> Stronger argument for your point is that it is available in pdf and as a web offering.



Fair enough. I thought it was already into distribution.


----------



## Mercador (Dec 8, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Several friends already received their Cortex Prime books and even Cyberpunk



I got mine yesterday.


----------



## Sacrosanct (Dec 8, 2020)

_edit_  Nevermind.  Just reread the rules and missed a part.


----------



## david blewitt (Dec 8, 2020)

Removed duplicate.


----------



## david blewitt (Dec 8, 2020)

SLA Industries, 2nd edition.


----------



## MarkR (Dec 8, 2020)

Sacrosanct said:


> Obviously, I'm gonna nominate Chromatic Dungeons
> 
> View attachment 129804
> 
> By Izegrim Creations.  OSR TSR Era D&D clone with revised presentation and mechanics to reflect a more welcoming and inclusive approach to the old school D&D experience (including a business rule that if a piece or art depicts an person inspired by a real world ethnic/minority group, then the artist will belong to the same group that the art depicts to avoid cultural appropriation risks and to ensure respectful representation).



How does the art thing work when more than one ethnicity is shown?


----------



## MarkR (Dec 8, 2020)

Here’s the link for SLA SLA Industries: 2nd Edition


----------



## Pragmort (Dec 8, 2020)

SLA Industries 2nd Edition, from Nightfall Games.









						2nd ed -
					

SLA Industries 2nd Edition SLA Industries is an ENnie award-winning role-playing game of urban horror, set in The World of Progress; a vast world of [...]




					nightfall.games


----------



## nevin (Dec 8, 2020)

Stargate would excite me if It weren't so hard to find people to play Sci Fi games.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 8, 2020)

Root the RPG by Magpie Games.









						Root: The Tabletop Roleplaying Game
					

A tabletop roleplaying game based on the award-winning Root: A Game of Woodland Might and Right board game.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 8, 2020)

Voidheart Symphony by UFO Press.









						Voidheart Symphony
					

A tabletop roleplaying game of psychic rebellion in the shadows of the city, powered by the apocalypse.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## MarkR (Dec 8, 2020)

I nominate: The Gaia Complex: www.thegaiacomplex.com


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Dec 8, 2020)

Bertjammin said:


> Fading Suns : Pax Alexius (Fading Suns 4th edition) - Ulisses Spielle International.
> It was nominated last year but, like Dune, schedules slip.
> I have followed FS since 1st edition and I am _really_ looking forward to this one.



Needs link


----------



## Paragon Lost (Dec 8, 2020)

I'll nominate *"Twilight 2000" *due out in 2021 by Free League Publishing.

*Twilight 2000 Rpg Kickstarter*


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 8, 2020)

Swords of the Serpentine 









						Playtesting: Unsleeping Advisors (Non-Human Heroes) in Swords of the Serpentine
					

Publishers of the GUMSHOE RPG system, 13th Age RPG, and the Dying Earth RPG




					site.pelgranepress.com
				




Talisman: Adventures rpg









						Talisman Adventures RPG Core Rulebook (Hardcover)
					

Begin your exploration of the Realm with the  Core Rulebook  for the  Talisman Adventures Fantasy Roleplaying Game ! Magical forests, treacherous…




					pegasus.de


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 8, 2020)

I'd nominate Savage Pathfinder if I could.


----------



## Stacie GmrGrl (Dec 8, 2020)

Fading Suns 






						Fading Suns - Ulisses Spiele
					






					www.ulisses-us.com


----------



## theoysterking (Dec 8, 2020)

The One Ring RPG is a “proper 2E” releasing in 2021, with new Moria adventure planned - Free League
					

D&D 5E-compatible version to follow release of standalone Lord of the Rings game.




					www.dicebreaker.com
				




The One Ring, 2d Edition, Free League


----------



## Egg Embry (Dec 8, 2020)

This is not an exhaustive list, just some of the RPGs that are on my mind. If your game is not included, it is not intended as a slight, just an oversight on my end.

*Opera House* from Corone Design - KS Link: Opera House

Interview Link: Opera House, an RPG: An Interview With One-Person Show, Andrew Peregrine – d20 Radio
*Urban Shadows 2e* from Magpie Games - KS Link: Urban Shadows: Second Edition

Interview Link: Urban Shadows 2e: An Interview With Mark Diaz Truman (Magpie Games)
*Twilight: 2000 4e* from Free League - KS Link: Twilight: 2000 – Roleplaying in the WWIII That Never Was

Interview Link: Twilight: 2000 4E: An Interview With Free League
*Thirsty Sword Lesbians* from Evil Hat Productions - KS Link: Thirsty Sword Lesbians

Interview Link: Thirsty Sword Lesbians: An Interview With April Kit Walsh (Evil Hat Productions)
*Rivers of London RPG* from Chaosium - PR Link: Chaosium Announces Rivers of London Roleplaying Game

Interview Link: Rivers of London and Chaosium – Talking to Michael O'Brien
Interview Link: Meet Ben Aaronovitch, Author of Rivers of London
*Deviant: The Renegades* from Onyx Path Publishing - KS Link: Deviant: The Renegades - a tabletop roleplaying game

Manuscript Preview Review Link: Deviant: The Renegade Kickstarter Manuscript Preview Review – d20 Radio
*Good Strong Hands RPG* from Nerdburger Games - KS Link: Good Strong Hands RPG

Interview Link: Good Strong Hands: An Interview With Craig Campbell (Nerdburger Games) – d20 Radio
*Heroic Dark* from Will Power Games - KS Link: Death Divers: A Heroic Dark Setting

Interview Link: Death Divers: A Heroic Dark Setting Interview With Dustin DePenning (Will Power Games) – d20 Radio
*Perilous Roleplaying Game* from Murder Publishing - KS Link: Perilous Roleplaying Game

Interview Link: Perilous Roleplaying Game: An Interview With Jordan Palmer (Murder Publishing) – d20 Radio
*Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall* from Game and a Curry and Wet Ink Games - KS Link: Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall

Interview Link: Blood In The Banquet Hall- An Interview With Banana Chan And Sen-Foong Lim (Game And A Curry And Wet Ink Games)
*Dune: Adventures in the Imperium* from Modiphius - DUNE

*Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)* from EN Publishing - Link: Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 8, 2020)

I would like to nominate Brancalonia - The Spaghetti fantasy rpg. Made by Acheron books.
Kickstarter link: BRANCALONIA - THE SPAGHETTI FANTASY RPG

There is another game I would really like to nominate, but since I helped proofread it and wrote the first quickstart-scenario for it, I guess that counts as being affiliated with it, so thus I cannot nominate it...


----------



## schneeland (Dec 8, 2020)

Two things I'd nominate have already been mentioned (TOR 2e, Rivers of London, Twilight 2K).

Additionally:
*Old-School Essentials - Advanced Fantasy*, Necrotic Gnome
Publisher Website, Kickstarter Page

*Open Quest, 3rd Edition*, D101 Games
System Website, Kickstarter Page

*Trophy RPG*, The Gauntlet Gaming Community
System Website, Kickstarter Page

All three scheduled to come out in print in 2021.


----------



## Hurin88 (Dec 8, 2020)

I would like to nominate:
*Rolemaster* (Unified): Iron Crown Enterprises




__





						Director's Briefing - November 2020
					

Director's Briefing - November 2020



					www.ironcrown.com
				




(The link is to the latest update on the game. _Arms Law and Character Law_, _Spell Law_, and _Treasure Law_ have passed through editing and are going to layout and art. _Creature Law_ is lagging a bit behind, but 2021 is going to be the year).


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 8, 2020)

*King Arthur Pendragon 6th Edition *- Chaosium King Arthur Pendragon 6th edition announced with free preview

*Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th Edition* - Hunter’s Entertainment Werewolf: The Apocalypse - 5th Edition

*Rivers of London* - Chaosium Chaosium Announces Rivers of London Roleplaying Game

*Everway 2nd Edition* - The Everway Company The Everway Company

*Absolute Power* (Silver Age Sentinels 2nd Edition for TriStat) - Dyskami Publishing Absolute Power: Silver Age Sentinels 2e

*Luther Arkwright RPG *- as a standalone RPG in a new edition - The Design Mechanism 
I’d also mention *Dune*, *The One Ring* (new edition by Free League), and *Twilight: 2000*, but these have been mentioned already. Has anybody mentioned Hasbro’s *Power Rangers, GI Joe, My Little Pony *and* Transformers* for 5E, yet? Wasn’t there meant to be new games for *Batman* and *The Terminator *too?


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 8, 2020)

Egg Embry said:


> This is not an exhaustive list, just some of the RPGs that are on my mind. If your game is not included, it is not intended as a slight, just an oversight on my end.
> 
> *Urban Shadows 2e* from Magpie Games - KS Link: Urban Shadows: Second Edition
> 
> Interview Link: Urban Shadows 2e: An Interview With Mark Diaz Truman (Magpie Games)




I am looking forward to US 2e but its slated for a November 2021 release for KS and retail usually follows at least a few months thereafter. 

Also, Magpie, whilst a great publisher, are almost always a few months late on fulfillment. As such, I think this is much more likely to be a 2022 release.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 8, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> *Everway 2nd Edition* - The Everway Company The Everway Company




Is this staled for a 2021 retail release? They haven't even slated a KS date for it yet.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 8, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> Is this staled for a 2021 retail release? They haven't even slated a KS date for it yet.



Not sure. The Kickstarter sign up is on - the rest of the details I’m not sure if they’ve been announced or not. Do you have more info? I mean the 'Silver Anniversary Edition’ implies it is coming out soon.


----------



## imagineGod (Dec 9, 2020)

Thank you, TrippyHippy, for notifying me of the Luther Arkwright RPG. I must have missed the news so will research it now. Never played any earlier versions either if such existed, but enjoyed the collected omnibus graphic novel and own it in my collection of great comic books.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 9, 2020)

imagineGod said:


> Thank you, TrippyHippy, for notifying me of the Luther Arkwright RPG. I must have missed the news so will research it now. Never played any earlier versions either if such existed, but enjoyed the collected omnibus graphic novel and own it in my collection of great comic books.



All good. I’ve been requesting a stand-alone edition of this setting for a few years now. Apparently they are waiting on new material from Bryan Talbot, and they have renewed the license in order to make it so. Not totally sure on the dates again, but I can hope before then end of 2021 at least. There was a version of the game that came out way back in 1990, IIRC, but The Design Mechanism have a very good writing crew, so this could be a great game for me - like Doctor Who for grown ups.


----------



## Superchunk77 (Dec 9, 2020)

Savage Pathfinder


----------



## darjr (Dec 9, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> *Everway 2nd Edition* - The Everway Company The Everway Company




OK this caught my attention. I sec9nd this. Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Skywalker (Dec 9, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> Not sure. The Kickstarter sign up is on - the rest of the details I’m not sure if they’ve been announced or not. Do you have more info? I mean the 'Silver Anniversary Edition’ implies it is coming out soon.



None, hence my question. 

It would seem unlikely to be released in 2021 even with the Silver Anniversary Edition tagline, which I would expect to refer to when the KS goes up rather the release date.


----------



## Mortus (Dec 9, 2020)

The Terminator RPG Press Release -
					

Nightfall Games are very pleased to announce we have acquired the licence for the The Terminator RPG (roleplaying game) from STUDIOCANAL S.A.S.. The licence includes [...]




					nightfall.games
				




Terminator RPG! 

There is no Fate but what you make!


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 9, 2020)

Here be dragons' stand alone Cyper System game - Diamond Throne
Kickstarter successeful, due Sept '21


----------



## herb_ferman (Dec 9, 2020)

RandmAxe said:


> I, Jason McCracken, nominate
> *Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall*
> *by Game and a Curry*



Banana Chan also worked on Dune.


----------



## TrippyHippy (Dec 9, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> None, hence my question.
> 
> It would seem unlikely to be released in 2021 even with the Silver Anniversary Edition tagline, which I would expect to refer to when the KS goes up rather the release date.



Well, if we are not sure then how can we speculate either way? I’m not in the know, but there has been a development blog of some sort, and people who have followed it say that the books themselves are nearing completion and that would imply a quick turnaround from when the Kickstarter gets announced. I know some Kickstarters take ages to deliver, but a number of companies are now looking at doing the development of the game before the campaign gets going - so this is possibly what may be happening with Everway. So nothing official as an announcement but some pictures below of the what the developed product is looking like:


----------



## Birmy (Dec 9, 2020)

Last year I just went through my backed Kickstarters and nominated those (including future ENnie darling _Thousand-Year-Old Vampire_), but most of the ones I would have put forward, including _Urban Shadows 2e_ and _Deviant: The Renegades_, have already been nominated, so I'll just throw out a couple that remain from my backed list: Mummy: The Curse, Second Edition (Onyx Path Publishing) and Unspeakable: Sigil & Sign (Cubicle 7) ...which is bound to come out one of these years!


----------



## Gabe Berger (Dec 9, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> Root the RPG by Magpie Games.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably my Most Anticipated RPG of 2021.


----------



## Eyes of Nine (Dec 9, 2020)

Ulfgeir said:


> There is another game I would really like to nominate, but since I helped proofread it and wrote the first quickstart-scenario for it, I guess that counts as being affiliated with it, so thus I cannot nominate it...



I'll do you a solid.

I nominate the Troubleshooters RPG for most anticipated RPG of 2021


			https://helmgast.se/troubleshooters/
		


Also some of the many others mentioned here. I look forward to the voting.


----------



## Mike Myler (Dec 9, 2020)

Egg Embry said:


> *Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)* from EN Publishing - Link: Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)


----------



## Feepdake (Dec 9, 2020)

Tales of Xadia by Fandom Tabletop
Tales of Xadia: The Dragon Prince Roleplaying Game | Fandom Tabletop

Homeworld: Revelations by Modiphius
HOMEWORLD REVELATIONS - Modiphius

Fallout 2d20 by Modiphius
Modiphius - Twitch at 00:21:40

Wanderhome by Jay Dragon
Wanderhome by Jay Dragon — Kickstarter

Pasión de las Pasiones by Magpie Games
Pasión de las Pasiones | Magpie Games and Pasión de las Pasiones by Brandon Leon-Gambetta — Kickstarter

Good Dogs by 9th Level Games
Good Dogs | 9thlevel

Nancy Druid by 9th Level Games
Nancy Druid | 9thlevel

Savage Sisters by 9th Level Games
Savage Sisters | 9thlevel

Villagesong by Storybrewers Roleplaying
Pre-Order: Villagesong - Storybrewers Roleplaying

Our Mundane Supernatural Life by Storybrewers Roleplaying
Pre-Order: Our Mundane Supernatural Life - Storybrewers Roleplaying

Monster Care Squad by Sandy Pug Games
Monster Care Squad by Sandy Pug Games — Kickstarter

Parselings by Smunchy Games
Parselings - Smunchy Games

Brinkwood: The Blood of Tyrants by Erik Bernhardt
Brinkwood: The Blood of Tyrants

Zombicide Chronicles by CMON
Zombicide: 2nd Edition by CMON — Kickstarter

GeneFunk 2090: Shadows of Korea
GeneFunk 2090 | CRISPR Monkey Studios

Kingdom 2nd Edition by Lame Mage Productions
Kingdom RPG » Lame Mage Productions

BOLT RPG Engine by Metal Weave Games
BOLT RPG Engine – Metal Weave Games and  The BOLT RPG Engine by Ajey Pandey — Kickstarter

BEOWULF: Age of Heroes by Handiwork Games
BEOWULF:Age of Heroes – Handiwork Games

Wickedness by M Veselak
Wickedness by M Veselak — Kickstarter

The Chronicles of Future Earth by Mindjammer Press
The Chronicles of Future Earth Roleplaying Game by Sarah Newton — Kickstarter

Hearts of Wulin by The Gauntlet
Hearts of Wulin - THE GAUNTLET (gauntlet-rpg.com)


----------



## Thakazum (Dec 9, 2020)

Flames of Freedom








						Flames of Freedom: powered by Zweihander RPG
					

American gothic horror tabletop RPG set in the Thirteen Colonies of 1776.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 9, 2020)

Eyes of Nine said:


> I'll do you a solid.
> 
> I nominate the Troubleshooters RPG for most anticipated RPG of 2021
> 
> ...



Thank you.


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 9, 2020)

I can't nominate the one I most want (because I've playtested multiple products not yet released), so I'll nominate my second:

Twilight: 2000 4th Edition









						Twilight: 2000 – Roleplaying in the WWIII That Never Was
					

A classic tabletop RPG returns in a new retro-apocalyptic edition, from the makers of the ALIEN RPG and Forbidden Lands.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## You Are a Cylon! (Dec 9, 2020)

The Terminator by Nightfall Games

Link to its Facebook page: The Terminator RPG


----------



## You Are a Cylon! (Dec 9, 2020)

I accidentally posted the nomination a second time in this comment.


----------



## jaynay27 (Dec 9, 2020)

Bunkers and Badasses - Nerdvana Games








						Nerdvana Games
					

Straight out of Gearbox Entertainment's Borderlands series, the Bunkers & Badasses RPG is now available! Experience tabletop roleplaying like it's never been done before!




					nerdvanagames.myshopify.com


----------



## marroon69 (Dec 9, 2020)

Twilight 2000 v4 by Free League




__





						Fria Ligan | Twilight: 2000
					






					frialigan.se


----------



## Kilgore55 (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm most looking forward to the Kings of War rpg from Red Scar









						Kings of War the Roleplaying Game
					

The roleplaying game for Mantic's epic fantasy setting: Kings of War. In a world of heroes, forge your own legend.




					www.kickstarter.com
				




And the Hellboy rpg








						Hellboy: The Roleplaying Game
					

A brand-new Hellboy roleplaying experience, based on the visionary Hellboy graphic novels by Mike Mignola and powered by 5th Edition.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## Marc_C (Dec 9, 2020)

marroon69 said:


> Twilight 2000 v4 by Free League
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I second this nomination. Could be tempted to buy it once in stores. So, not that jaded after all.


----------



## trknight (Dec 9, 2020)

Kings of War RPG 
by Red Scar Publishing


----------



## FilterChord (Dec 9, 2020)

I'm really pumped for Solarpunk from the creator of Carbon 2185 from 2019. Its like Cyberpunk but optimistic. Coming to Kickstarter soon but final release in 2021!


----------



## paleblade (Dec 9, 2020)

Trudvang Adventures for 5e
Trudvang Adventures


----------



## longshanks (Dec 10, 2020)

Some of these games have already been nominated.  Some have not.

*Shadow of the Weird Wizard* by Schwalb Enterntainment





						News and Events | Schwalb Entertainment | Role Playing Games | RPG
					

Find out the latest news and releases for Shadow of the Demon Lord and Godless from Schwalb Entertainment.




					schwalbentertainment.com
				




*The One Ring 2nd Edition *by Free League Publishing








						The One Ring/Adventures in Middle-earth License Goes to Free League
					

Swedish company Free League has announced that it has taken over the license for Tolkien-based RPGs The One Ring and Adventures in Middle Earth!    Up until recently, Cubicle 7 was the publisher of Adventures in Middle Earth and The One Ring. AiME is the D&D-5E based version, while The One Ring...




					www.enworld.org
				




*Swords of the Serpentine* by Pelgrane Press








						Playtesting: Unsleeping Advisors (Non-Human Heroes) in Swords of the Serpentine
					

Publishers of the GUMSHOE RPG system, 13th Age RPG, and the Dying Earth RPG




					site.pelgranepress.com
				




*Urban Shadows 2e* from Magpie Games 








						Urban Shadows: Second Edition
					

The award-winning tabletop roleplaying game of political urban fantasy returns with a bold new edition!




					www.kickstarter.com
				




*Trudvang Adventures* by RiotMinds








						Trudvang Adventures - for 5E
					

Trudvang Adventures, a roleplaying game for 5E




					www.kickstarter.com
				




*Trinity Continuum: Aberrant* by Onyx Path Publishing








						Trinity Continuum: Aberrant
					

Contribute to help us create a traditionally printed version of Aberrant, a setting expansion for the Trinity Continuum tabletop RPG




					www.kickstarter.com
				




*Prowlers and Paragons Ultimate Edition *by Evil Beagle Games








						Prowlers & Paragons Ultimate Edition
					

A Superhero RPG for the 21st Century!




					www.kickstarter.com
				




*Interface Zero 3.0 *by Gun Metal Games








						INTERFACE ZERO 3.0
					

The third edition of Interface Zero for the Savage Worlds Adventure Edition.




					www.kickstarter.com


----------



## synthapse (Dec 10, 2020)

longshanks said:


> Some of these games have already been nominated.  Some have not.
> 
> *Shadow of the Weird Wizard* by Schwalb Enterntainment
> 
> ...



Came here to nominate *Shadow of the Weird Wizard*; happy to see that it's already been done.


----------



## agrayday (Dec 11, 2020)

I vote:  
Talisman RPG
Dragon Prince RPG Tales of Xadia
jackals Bronze Age RPG
Terminator RPG

Why didn't Sword of the Serpentine come out last year, how long as it been in dev? Anyone know a release date for it?


----------



## Particle_Man (Dec 12, 2020)

Talisman Adventures Fantasy  Roleplaying Game is out on PDF now but comes out in dead tree form in February 2021.  So does the dead tree form count?






						DriveThruRPG.com
					

Your one-stop online shop for new and vintage RPG products from the top publishers, delivered fresh to your desktop in electronic format.




					www.drivethrurpg.com


----------



## longshanks (Dec 15, 2020)

*Syndicult *by Darrington Press








						Critical Role has launched its own tabletop publisher, Darrington Press
					

Popular Dungeons & Dragons roleplaying group, Critical Role, has announced the launch of its very own publishing company, Darrington Press.




					www.dicebreaker.com


----------



## Ethawyn (Dec 15, 2020)

Edited: This wasn't supposed to have posted and didn't meet the criteria.


----------



## Ethawyn (Dec 15, 2020)

The One Ring 2nd Edition by Free League Publishing and King Arthur Pendragon 6th Edition by Chaosium (the link doesn't say 2021 but Dave Larkins has indicated in several places it's intended to come out next year).


----------



## Mortus (Dec 16, 2020)

Everway RPG









						The Everway Company
					






					www.everway.com


----------



## aramis erak (Dec 17, 2020)

agrayday said:


> I vote:
> Talisman RPG
> Dragon Prince RPG Tales of Xadia
> jackals Bronze Age RPG
> ...



Talisman PDF is out already.


----------



## RSIxidor (Dec 21, 2020)

Hard Wired Island is planned to release in 2020 but might just slip to 2021 so I'm putting it here - Hard Wired Island Preview by Ettin


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 21, 2020)

Well, Swords of the Serpentine, Troubleshooters, and Twilight 2000 have all made an appearance, so I have my shortlist.


----------



## Fenris-77 (Dec 21, 2020)

agrayday said:


> Why didn't Sword of the Serpentine come out last year, how long as it been in dev? Anyone know a release date for it?



COVID and a surplus of submissions for art to go through apparently. Dead trees by summer though, at least last time Kevin mentioned it.


----------



## Zsong (Dec 21, 2020)

Artemis fowl from the books or rivers of London would be great.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 21, 2020)

Nominations close tomorrow!


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Mhoram said:


> Here be dragons' stand alone Cyper System game - Diamond Throne
> Kickstarter successeful, due Sept '21



Is this an RPG or a setting? The web page says "The first officially licensed fantasy setting for Cypher System".


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

This looks like our final list of nominations!

Absolute Power
Achtung Cthulhu 2d20 
Altered Carbon
Beowulf: Age of Heroes
BOLT RPG Engine
Brancalonia - The Spaghetti Fantasy RPG
Brinkwood: The Blood of Tyrants
Bunkers and Badasses
Deviant: The Renegades
Diamond Throne
Dune Adventures in The Imperium
Everway 2nd Edition
Fading Suns : Pax Alexius (Fading Suns 4th Edition)
Fallout 2d20
Flames of Freedom
GeneFunk 2090: Shadows of Korea
Good Dogs
Good Strong Hands
Hard Wired Island
Haunted West
Hearts of Wulin
Hellboy
Heroic Dark
Homeworld: Revelations
Interface Zero 3.0
Iron Kingdoms Requim
Jackals: Bronze Age Fantasy Roleplaying
Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall
King Arthur Pendragon 6th Edition
Kingdom 2nd Edition
Kings of War
LEGENDS OF GRAYSKULL: Masters of the Universe
Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)
Lords of the Middle Sea
Luther Arkwright
Monster Care Squad
Mummy: The Curse, Second Edition 
Nancy Druid
Old-School Essentials - Advanced Fantasy
Open Quest, 3rd Edition
Our Mundane Supernatural Life
Parselings
Pasion de las Pasiones
Perilous Roleplaying Game
Prowlers and Paragons Ultimate Edition
Rivers of London
Rolemaster (Unified)
Root
Savage Sisters
Shadow of the Weird Wizard
SLA Industries, 2nd Edition
Solarpunk
Stargate
Swords of the Serpentine 
Syndicult 
Tales of Xadia
The Chronicles of Future Earth
The Dee Sanction
The Gaia Complex
The One Ring 2nd Edition
Thirsty Sword Lesbians
Trinity Continuum: Aberrant
Trophy RPG
Trudvang Adventures for 5E
Twilight 2000
Urban Shadows 2E
Urban Shadows 2e
Villagesong
Voidheart Symphony
Wanderhome
Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th Edition
Wickedness
Worlds Without Number
Zombicide Chronicles


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 26, 2020)

Urban Shadows 2e is listed twice and "Iron Kingdoms Requim" [sic] is misspelled.


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 26, 2020)

I belive The Troubleshooters is missing from the list.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

Well that's weird because I literally remember typing it and double checking whether it began with "The" or not!


----------



## Ulfgeir (Dec 26, 2020)

We can at least say that RPGs are thriving. This was a long list of nominees.


----------



## Aldarc (Dec 26, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Well that's weird because I literally remember typing it and double checking whether it began with "The" or not!



Happens. Maybe you were distracted by the impressive list you assembled.


----------



## humble minion (Dec 26, 2020)

Is Iron Kingdoms Requiem likely to even make it into 2021?  When it was announced back in June/July, they said a kickstarter would be coming 'later in the year'.  Well, the year is almost over and there's no sign of the kickstarter, not even an announced start date.

Looks to me it's running behind schedule.  And it's not like a big project like this can be churned out overnight.  Kobold Press have a lot more experience with RPG publishing than PP do, and they're just starting to wind up the Southlands kickstarter that's targeted to deliver next August.  Requiem is a lot more mechanically ambitous and will require a lot more playtesting to implement and balance warcasters, warjacks etc - I'd assume it'll take longer.

I'll almost certainly back the kickstarter when it shows up, but I suspect a release date of 2022 is more likely than 2021.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 26, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Is this an RPG or a setting? The web page says "The first officially licensed fantasy setting for Cypher System".



It is a setting, but it also states that it has the full rules inside so you do not need the Cypher system rulebook. Book 2 says it contain the complete cypher system rules. I was reading that as it would be a Cypher system rulebook adjusted for the setting like Numenera or The Strange is. I could have read that wrong. It will be a standalone product, with no other books needed, complete in itself.


I read what you quoted as Marketspeak/PR - as they are using the interest in the original diamond throne as a selling point, so they wanted to make sure people knew it was the same setting being used.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Mhoram said:


> It is a setting, but it also states that it has the full rules inside so you do not need the Cypher system rulebook. Book 2 says it contain the complete cypher system rules. I was reading that as it would be a Cypher system rulebook adjusted for the setting like Numenera or The Strange is. I could have read that wrong. It will be a standalone product, with no other books needed, complete in itself.



Could you show me where it says that? I’ve read the page, but can’t see that, but I’m happy to include it if it’s there and this is a standalone RPG.


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 26, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Could you show me where it says that? I’ve read the page, but can’t see that, but I’m happy to include it if it’s there and this is a standalone RPG.



I just realized I got that from the kickstarter page for it, rather than the website announcing it:

under the pictures of the creative team, in the section "The campaign" for book 2.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

Lord Mhoram said:


> I just realized I got that from the kickstarter page for it, rather than the website announcing it:
> 
> under the pictures of the creative team, in the section "The campaign" for book 2.



Aha! There it is. Thanks!


----------



## Lord Mhoram (Dec 26, 2020)

Morrus said:


> Aha! There it is. Thanks!



Thanks for the work you are putting into this.. and well.. everything else.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

Right, I think that's the final list unless anybody spots any other glaring mistakes!


Absolute Power
Achtung Cthulhu 2d20 
Altered Carbon
Beowulf: Age of Heroes
Bolt RPG Engine
Brancalonia - The Spaghetti Fantasy RPG
Brinkwood: The Blood of Tyrants
Bunkers and Badasses
Deviant: The Renegades
Diamond Throne
Dune Adventures in The Imperium
Everway 2nd Edition
Fading Suns : Pax Alexius (Fading Suns 4th Edition)
Fallout 2d20
Flames of Freedom
GeneFunk 2090: Shadows of Korea
Good Dogs
Good Strong Hands
Hard Wired Island
Haunted West
Hearts of Wulin
Hellboy
Heroic Dark
Homeworld: Revelations
Interface Zero 3.0
Iron Kingdoms Requiem
Jackals: Bronze Age Fantasy Roleplaying
Jiangshi: Blood in the Banquet Hall
King Arthur Pendragon 6th Edition
Kingdom 2nd Edition
Kings of War
Legends of Grayskull: Masters of the Universe
Level Up: Advanced 5th Edition (A5E)
Lords of the Middle Sea
Luther Arkwright
Monster Care Squad
Monte Cook’s Diamond Throne
Mummy: The Curse, Second Edition 
Nancy Druid
Old-School Essentials - Advanced Fantasy
Open Quest, 3rd Edition
Our Mundane Supernatural Life
Parselings
Pasion de las Pasiones
Perilous Roleplaying Game
Prowlers and Paragons Ultimate Edition
Rivers of London
Rolemaster (Unified)
Root
Savage Sisters
Shadow of the Weird Wizard
SLA Industries, 2nd Edition
Solarpunk
Stargate
Swords of the Serpentine 
Syndicult 
Tales of Xadia
The Chronicles of Future Earth
The Dee Sanction
The Gaia Complex
The One Ring 2nd Edition
The Troubleshooters
Thirsty Sword Lesbians
Trinity Continuum: Aberrant
Trophy RPG
Trudvang Adventures for 5E
Twilight 2000
Urban Shadows 2E
Villagesong
Voidheart Symphony
Wanderhome
Werewolf: The Apocalypse 5th Edition
Wickedness
Worlds Without Number
Zombicide Chronicles


----------



## Morrus (Dec 26, 2020)

VOTING IS NOW OPEN!









						[VOTING IS OVER!] Vote For The Most Anticipated RPG of 2021!
					

As we do every year, it's time to vote for the most anticipated tabletop roleplaying game of the coming year!  Here is last year's Top 10 (spoiler: the winner was the Dune RPG, which hasn't actually made it out yet - will it make it onto the list for the third year running?) Previous winners...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## agrayday (Dec 27, 2020)

Is there a thought about closing the loop with a "Nominated Best RPG's" released this year, or is that done and i obviously missed it?

Just thinking about those releases that happen during the year that are not announced and how to get visibility to them at the end of the year?

Also any thought on how to handle RPG's that seem to float out there with multiple nominations but havent been released.... ?

Thanks Morrus for all your hard work and the team's work on this every year.


----------



## Jesse Mc (Dec 27, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> Well, if we are not sure then how can we speculate either way? I’m not in the know, but there has been a development blog of some sort, and people who have followed it say that the books themselves are nearing completion and that would imply a quick turnaround from when the Kickstarter gets announced. I know some Kickstarters take ages to deliver, but a number of companies are now looking at doing the development of the game before the campaign gets going - so this is possibly what may be happening with Everway. So nothing official as an announcement but some pictures below of the what the developed product is looking like:
> 
> View attachment 129846View attachment 129847



Kickstarter is in January. Fulfillment by summer.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 27, 2020)

TrippyHippy said:


> Not sure. The Kickstarter sign up is on - the rest of the details I’m not sure if they’ve been announced or not. Do you have more info? I mean the 'Silver Anniversary Edition’ implies it is coming out soon.



Yes, Everway Silver Anniversary Edition's Kickstarter will be launched in January and it will be fulfilled in 2021, possibly in early 2021 since it is basically done except for printing. I'm putting the final touches on the Gamemasters book right now, and it should be done in 2020.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 27, 2020)

Skywalker said:


> None, hence my question.
> 
> It would seem unlikely to be released in 2021 even with the Silver Anniversary Edition tagline, which I would expect to refer to when the KS goes up rather the release date.



Unlike most RPGs, we don't post the Kickstarter until the product is final and ready to go to press. That lowers risk for the backers and they don't have to wait so long for fulfillment. The January Kickstarter of Everway Silver Anniversary Edition includes the following products:


Book 1: Players
Book 2: Gamemasters
Deluxe Fortune Deck
Vision Collection 1
Vision Collection 2
All of these are done except Book 2, which has the final chapter in editing and I'm finishing the last few maps over the next few days. Definitely out in 2021!


----------



## NiVerdener (Dec 27, 2020)

I nominate The One Ring 2nd edition coming from Free League

The Forum homepage for the game at Fria Ligan


----------



## TheOldBadger (Dec 27, 2020)

Aaron L said:


> I would absolutely *adore *a good _Dune _RPG.



it's on preorder


----------



## imbrattabit (Dec 28, 2020)

A|State RPG​








						a|state
					

Welcome to The City. There is no escape. Under gas lamps and flickering electrics, the Provosts pull a body from a canal, a ceramic blade jammed in its chest. You know this wasn’t a robbery gone wr…




					handiwork.games


----------



## Birmy (Dec 28, 2020)

Thread's over, guys! Voting's already underway! Vote here!


----------

